# Mocha's pictures galore!!



## bbgrl20 (May 4, 2006)

Here is a picture I took today we were enjoying the beautiful weather








I love it when the do this! Just melts your heart





chowing down as usual!!





A good rest after taking laps around the couch!




Looks like I'm not sleeping on my bed tonight!!




Hope you guys enjoy!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (May 4, 2006)

aww...so cute!! what breed is mocha? netherland dwarf?


----------



## bbgrl20 (May 4, 2006)

thank you peapoo, yes she's a little netherland dwarf! I'm in love with the little guys and I see so many on here!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (May 4, 2006)

i also love netherland dwarfs, but both my bunnies are little lops


----------



## bbgrl20 (May 4, 2006)

for my next bunny I want to get a lop. I love their ears..so cute


----------



## bbgrl20 (May 4, 2006)

&lt;embed allowScriptAccess="never"src="http://img213.imageshack.us/slideshow/smilplayer.swf" width="426"height="320" name="smilplayer" id="smilplayer" bgcolor="800080"menu="false" type="application/x-shockwave-flash"pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer"flashvars="id=img213%2F4600%2F1146784205528.smil"/&gt;


----------



## newfiegurl (May 4, 2006)

cute cute cute!!


----------



## bbgrl20 (May 8, 2006)

thank you soo much. I just bought Mocha a littledress, so the next pic will be her in that. But take my word for it shelooks absolutely adorable in it


----------



## muchloveforbunny (May 8, 2006)

Mocha is such a cutie


----------



## newfiegurl (May 8, 2006)

How do you find that harness? I wasgonna get it for marty.....its warmin up outside here and I know hewould love to go for a walk!! lol


----------



## bbgrl20 (May 9, 2006)

I got it petco , but you can get it at any petstore I believe, if not just go to petco.com and order it from theirwebsite. I was going to get her a different harness though,like the ones for small dogs, but the one i have now works pretty well.


----------



## bbgrl20 (May 9, 2006)

Mocha safe in her daddy's arms





Mocha in her spring dress!!!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 9, 2006)

Mocha is so much like Pebbles. The harness are the same too.
Maybe they could be American and Canadian Cousins.

Rainbows!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (May 10, 2006)

mocha is adorable!!! i love the picture of herin her daddy's arms! so cute!!:inlove: *adds mochato bunny nap list*


----------



## newfiegurl (May 10, 2006)

yup the one in her daddys arms is really cute!


----------



## bbgrl20 (May 11, 2006)

Thanks, I love the fact she doesn't mind uscuddling her! And believe me I took many picture in different angleswhen he had her! And you never know petbunny we could berelated:bunnydance:


----------

